# Turlock, CA swap meet



## Tim the Skid (Jan 22, 2015)

I know its primarily an auto swap, but is anyone here going? I'm in space HB19 stop by and grab a cold one.  Tim


----------



## boardhoarder (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll be there on Saturday. 

I don't need a damn thing for any of my car projects, but you never know what you're going to find, do you?

Bringing any bike stuff to sell?


----------



## slick (Jan 22, 2015)

Tim, where abouts is your booth? The dirt field in back or in the grass area toward the front. Im going to try to swing by around 11am. Have some prior engagements in the morning unfortunately so im going to miss all the good stuff of course. It would be great to meet you though.


----------



## Geras81 (Jan 22, 2015)

What will you be selling?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 22, 2015)

*turlock!*

I am by the horsebarns, HB19. Selling mostly vintage hotrod stuff, some petro, and old advertising signs,looking for bike stuff. Bought a great Hawthorne last year and a prewar Schwinn the year before.  I love this swap meet.


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll be there, can't wait!


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 23, 2015)

Last time I was at Turlock Swap a guy had a green and creme Ranger diamond frame Motorbike all original for $900, I thought he was nuts asking that much.  Yes, that was a long time ago.  I can still picture that bike, should have bought it


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 23, 2015)

*Turd Block*

*I used to hit this meet over 10 years ago periodically..... back then, stuff occassionally popped up antique bicycle related... a friend of mine got lucky and found a nice B10 there a couple of years ago, so last year I went hoping for some fresh produce.  It sucked.  I mean totally.  There were 'homies' there selling repop cobbled together fake Phantom junkers for insane amounts of money and calling them "og".  The only saving grace about Turlock last year was the fact that they cleaned up the blighted down town main drag and actually had some great craft beer and food establishments in what 15 years ago was a ghost town.  If you're local enough, hit it.  But for me, driving 7 hours enduring the stench of central valley cattle country etc up the 99 or 5.......? no way worth it.  But like all swap meets, all it  takes is one  vendor popping out of the woodwork.
Last year it blew chunks for quality antique bicycles and related.  Good luck to you if you go!

Schwinn fanatics, watch out for the 'scholar'.......hel'll be there, might make ya holler!*


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 23, 2015)

The Kennedy Brothers usually hit this swap up and get anything good anyhow. They're a so-cal Hotrod outfit but I know they go to this swap. O then they are at the LBC swap selling it. They go for the Hotrod parts but sometimes find some nuggets.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 23, 2015)

It is a fact that good stuff is not as plentiful as it was 10 years ago, but if I've found some good stuff every time I've been there. Last year was this old Hawthorne with a ND 2 speed. I also found a original paint tank for my Green Panther. And as for making the drive, this is the 5th year in a row we've come down from Washington. Plus you get a chance to meet some nice CABE folks from the Modesto area!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 23, 2015)

IM WITH  BOB
the last time I went  Iwas getting the stink eye for wearing the wrong color shirt It use to be great seeing Steve Castelli ther   but like everything else in life  THINGS HAVE CHANGED  YA ALL HAVE FUN NOW  HEAR  RUDY C


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 23, 2015)

Well. I will be there...gates open at 7:00 am.

My dad and his friend are there selling some early ford parts. right next to them is John Koehnke and close by is Steve Castelli. My Pop called me earlier and said that John has a few early Schwinn drum brakes and a Aerocycle prewar rack and a few other parts. It has been over 25 years since I have been there and I was buying Mustang parts...looking forward to spend the day with my dad


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 25, 2015)

Turlock stunk!  A thousand vendors, a million buyers, and only a couple piece of junk bikes that were way over priced.  Now there's always a possibility I missed something.  It was fun hanging with one of my son's, so it's all good. Did anybody score anything worthy of bragging about?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, I guess I'm easy to please. Had a great weekend, met some local CABE members, a member of the Rolling Relics, had a great visit with member El Hefe Grande and his father. Among the stuff I'm dragging home, 2 Schwinn locking springers, a near mint Schwinn straightbar tank, a '41 Excelsior with original paint and parts, and two nice original seats. It's primarily an auto swap meet but if you spend a couple long days digging you'll find something. This ain't Copake or Memory Lane, If you think you're gonna score a carload of sweet prewar bikes and parts for next to nothing at a meet like this you will be very disappointed. But if you're not bicycle royalty and a blue collar bottom feeder like me, you'll have a good time. I think Turlock was a blast and I'll be back next year.


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thats awesome, I didn't see anything near what you found.  I went left, my son went right, and you must have gone up the middle.  I guess I'm more blue collar than most by looking in my wallet, or I would have been one of those suckers paying $1000 for a cobbled together post war Schwinn.
Congrats and lets see some pics of your scores.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll admit there was some junk there, and being a vendor I have an advantage seeing stuff as it's being put out. But man you nailed it when you said you enjoyed the time spent with your son. That alone was worth the trip. I miss going to the swap meets with my old man, those memories are a thousand times better than any crap I score at a swap meet. I'll post some pics of some stuff when we get home.


----------



## rigid76 (Jan 25, 2015)

What was inspiring to me were all the fathers and sons.  I'm in my early 50's and son in his early 20's, but I saw a lot of fathers in their 70's and sons in their 50's, I hope that's me and my children when I'm 70.  I'm also into cars, I love hobbies that the whole family can enjoy.
Now you getting me all chocked up, maybe Turlock didn't stink afterall 

Hey, did you see Steve Castelli?  I went to his home probably 25 yrs ago and was blown away by his bike collection.  I actually think he got out of the hobby but not sure.

Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jan 26, 2015)

I arrived at the road leading to the swap meet at 7:00 am, it took over 1 1/2 hours to get in to park.There were tons of cars and people... 

My Dad and I went over to see John Koehnke (KUNK). He is the wholesaler for many parts that you might find from B Bones and Memory Lane. (Some of his products are Schwinn Approved like his fenders).

He had mostly early Schwinn and Whizzer parts and some rare car parts. I purchased a set of Schwinn front drum brake pads "NOS" for $50.00 and my dad purchased a really nice set of 1948 pre-knurled Schwinn S2's... there was an original paint Prewar Hawthorne that was complete and very nice!

My Dad and I rode around the swap meet late Saturday and early Sunday. We were on his restored Red Phantom and DX bikes ...Sunday was the best day for riding around, we met several folks that enjoy building and riding as much as we do!

We came across an Aerocycle frame and a Model C frame late Sunday, we were able to date these frames using Bicycle Chronicles information... Jon, the owner of these frames was a local who also knows "JIM" in Stockton, I think that everybody knows "JIM"...! 

So, meeting folks that share the same enthusiasm for the hobby is as valuable as finding some rare part!

My 2 days at Turlock were spent creating memories with my father and new friends. We had a great time looking, cruising, and hanging out talking about bikes, cars and life !


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 27, 2015)

some of the junk we brought home....


----------



## slick (Jan 27, 2015)

I want to see the aerocycle frame i missed out on?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 27, 2015)

Slick, sorry I missed you again this year. One of the guys from the Rolling Relics stopped by the booth, and met some other CABE people. Some nice folks from your area. Maybe next time? Tim


----------



## 41rollfast (Jan 27, 2015)

The guy John that had the model c frame and the aerocycle lives down the street from me, I'll see if I can get some pictures. 
I didn't find much there either, maybe arrived a bit late. 
Found a bicycle book, a box of airflo pedals (approx 3 sets), and a nice set if Lester Mags 
My dad found a set of woodrims with Sky Way white wall chain thread tires 28"
I'll post pics soon


----------

